# USA Trains F7 Update!!



## Cato12 (Mar 7, 2021)

USA Trains announces updates for future releases. F7 locomotives are projected to ship July/August. Get your orders in!



New USA Trains Locomotive Production Update


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Cato12 said:


> USA Trains announces updates for future releases. F7 locomotives are projected to ship July/August. Get your orders in!
> 
> 
> 
> New USA Trains Locomotive Production Update


September!


----------



## Cato12 (Mar 7, 2021)

Treeman said:


> September!


It’s September now?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## andrewhite (Jul 12, 2021)

For a long time, a less appreciated means of transport, train journeys are beginning to gain ground. Considering the economic crisis, the train becomes an attractive means of transportation for tourists with a pre-established budget for a holiday. Moreover, a train journey through the beautiful places of a country can be a vacation in itself. And I usually have the train when I go. Down the street when I don't have to go and so much DB Auskunft und Bahn Fahrplanauskunft there are always places available even if I don't buy a ticket in time. I- they then immediately think I am already a loyal customer XD.


----------



## DetailsDetails (Jul 28, 2021)

Cato12 said:


> USA Trains announces updates for future releases. F7 locomotives are projected to ship July/August. Get your orders in!
> 
> 
> 
> New USA Trains Locomotive Production Update


The GPs look good too


----------



## Crete_Street_Riot (Apr 26, 2021)

I pre-ordered mine through RLD. I received it last week. It is great!


----------



## Cato12 (Mar 7, 2021)

Crete_Street_Riot said:


> I pre-ordered mine through RLD. I received it last week. It is great!


Which road name did you order? I ordered the Santa Fe chrome. Still not in stock yet


----------



## Crete_Street_Riot (Apr 26, 2021)

Cato12 said:


> Which road name did you order? I ordered the Santa Fe chrome. Still not in stock yet


I ordered the Union Pacific A Unit (Road Number 1468). I considered getting both the A & B, but the wife would've raised an eyebrow. Hopefully I can find a B Unit down the road, but I am more concentrated with getting the USA Trains UP Passenger Cars to match. I am very satisfied with the engine.


----------



## Cato12 (Mar 7, 2021)

Crete_Street_Riot said:


> I ordered the Union Pacific A Unit (Road Number 1468). I considered getting both the A & B, but the wife would've raised an eyebrow. Hopefully I can find a B Unit down the road, but I am more concentrated with getting the USA Trains UP Passenger Cars to match. I am very satisfied with the engine.
> View attachment 62130
> View attachment 62127
> View attachment 62128
> ...


Oh yea that looks awesome! Any plans for dcc?


----------



## Cato12 (Mar 7, 2021)

Crete_Street_Riot said:


> I ordered the Union Pacific A Unit (Road Number 1468). I considered getting both the A & B, but the wife would've raised an eyebrow. Hopefully I can find a B Unit down the road, but I am more concentrated with getting the USA Trains UP Passenger Cars to match. I am very satisfied with the engine.
> View attachment 62130
> View attachment 62127
> View attachment 62128
> ...


I can’t wait for mine to come in


----------



## Cato12 (Mar 7, 2021)

Crete_Street_Riot said:


> I ordered the Union Pacific A Unit (Road Number 1468). I considered getting both the A & B, but the wife would've raised an eyebrow. Hopefully I can find a B Unit down the road, but I am more concentrated with getting the USA Trains UP Passenger Cars to match. I am very satisfied with the engine.
> View attachment 62130
> View attachment 62127
> View attachment 62128
> ...


Also if you’re curious about dcc. I went with the digitrax evox. It’s excellent. Good for up to 8 amps. 
I also have added sound decoders in multiple engines. I have tried soundtraxx tcs wow and ESU. Esu is the best. But soundtraxx is really good as well.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

From the photos it look like they have corrected the location of the brake cylinders. The F3's had an odd looking cylinder with an extended arm so they would clear the steps on curves. Or they have made a mistake and used the standard brake cylinder which might cause problems. Maybe someone can take one of the F7's and turn the trucks to verify if the brake cylinders clear the steps.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

The new F7 looks like a nicely done loco, but I did notice a couple of things:

Some of the pictures of the UP F7 show a prominent seam line in the mold going down from the number boards. Maybe the pictures the camera took of the nose makes it look more apparent than it is?

It looks like the trucks' side frame stirrup spring hangers are not installed. Maybe they are still in the box that the loco came in?

See example picture of USA Trains F3 unit Blomberg truck side frame below.










-Ted


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Teds photos also illustrate what I was saying about the brake cylinders. With the extended arm it sits the cylinder outside the center of the axles. They should be just inside the center. Might be a picky item but I'm wondering if this has been corrected on the F7.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Look at the 3rd picture posted, you can blow it up, the cylinders are definitely more "inwards" towards the center of the sideframe.










Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
It looks like on the F7 the cylinders are now where they should be just like on their other locos that use the Bloomburg trucks, Gp7/9, GP30, GP38-2. My question now is will they clear the steps on the F7.? All one has to do is look at a stock F3 and you will see what they had to do to get clearance on the cylinders.


----------



## Crete_Street_Riot (Apr 26, 2021)

Cato12 said:


> Oh yea that looks awesome! Any plans for dcc?


Not yet! But probably down the line!


----------



## Crete_Street_Riot (Apr 26, 2021)

Cato12 said:


> Also if you’re curious about dcc. I went with the digitrax evox. It’s excellent. Good for up to 8 amps.
> I also have added sound decoders in multiple engines. I have tried soundtraxx tcs wow and ESU. Esu is the best. But soundtraxx is really good as well.


Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## Crete_Street_Riot (Apr 26, 2021)

Ted Doskaris said:


> The new F7 looks like a nicely done loco, but I did notice a couple of things:
> 
> Some of the pictures of the UP F7 show a prominent seam line in the mold going down from the number boards. Maybe the pictures the camera took of the nose makes it look more apparent than it is?
> 
> ...


You are correct. The stirrups are in the box, as I have yet to put them on. A seam line is prominent on the front left side, but the right side is smooth. That is slightly annoying, but it doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## Crete_Street_Riot (Apr 26, 2021)

Paul Burch said:


> Greg,
> It looks like on the F7 the cylinders are now where they should be just like on their other locos that use the Bloomburg trucks, Gp7/9, GP30, GP38-2. My question now is will they clear the steps on the F7.? All one has to do is look at a stock F3 and you will see what they had to do to get clearance on the cylinders.


The clearance for the steps is close on my 6 foot radius curve. This evening while running the locomotive the left front steps did become dislodged, but I was able to pick it up and reattach it. The step wasn't damaged or bent. It snaps in place and I plan to glue all steps in once I am done running it around the house feeling like a child.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm guessing the stirrup came loose on a curve because the brake cylinder hit it?


----------



## Crete_Street_Riot (Apr 26, 2021)

Paul Burch said:


> I'm guessing the stirrup came loose on a curve because the brake cylinder hit it?


The front left step came loose due to the curve. I have not attached the stirrups yet. They remain in the box.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That is really strange about the seam. I hope this is not common.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the odd looking brake cylinder used on the F3 for clearance. I know this isn't making much sense. It looks like USA went back to the standard cylinder on the F7's. So, unless they made some mold changes there will most likely be problems for many people.


----------



## Cato12 (Mar 7, 2021)

Anybody know what Kaddee Coupler works for these F7 AB locos?


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Cato12 said:


> Anybody know what Kaddee Coupler works for these F7 AB locos?


I designed a 3-D printed "CamPac" coupler box that accepts Kadee centerset couplers from the Kadee 907 kit that intended for the USA Trains F3. I think the F7 would be the same as far as using the CamPac kit, but I don't have an F7 to verify. The front pilot needs to be cut to accept center set coupler. Look at the *Installation Guide for the F3*. If interested, contact *Colin Camarillo via his website*.


















-Ted


----------

